# Cottontail



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

Got out for the first time this year. without disclosing my spot, we saw TONS of track, quite a few rabbits, and lots of fresh air and beautiful scenery, all in all a great day!!
Nailed 7, one took a few kinda hard we'll see how he tastes, but for the most part nice healthy, rabbits. Got a few pelts for practicing my tanning too. Sorry for not having pics. I forgot my camera. Only one month+ left, get out there, be safe, and have fun. I sure did.


----------

